# JR Bremer answers



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Basketballboards.Net would like to thank Brendan Biryla and JR Bremer for taking time to answer these questions for us!! 


*rynobot*

JR, what feelings went threw you when you didn't hear your name announced during the 2002 NBA Draft?

*JR Bremer: “It was a tough time for me, my family and friends were all gathered together waiting for that moment that never came. Things have worked out for the best for me since then but it was a very uncertain time in my life. ”*

*Jemel Irief*

JR, after going undrafted did you honestly see yourself becoming the 3rd option on a NBA team this early in your career? Also how did you keep your confidence in the early part of the season when you weren't getting minutes? Do you consider not being drafted a blessing because you'll be a free agent sooner?

Thanks and good luck!

*JR Bremer: “Coming to the Celtics I had visions of being a scoring threat along with Paul and Antoine but I knew if I was going to have a place on the team I would have to prove it with my point guard skills first, with the passing and court vision. The reason I was able to keep my confidence up even though the minutes were low was because I was performing well in practice, so even though the fans didn’t know much about me, my teammates knew I could play and for a rookie, I think that is more important, to have the support of your teammates.*

*Damian Necronamous*

JR, do you see yourself staying in Boston for a while? 

What do you think that you bring to the table that helps the Celtics? 

What was your favorite team, and who was your favorite player growing up?

Thanks, good luck!

*JR Bremer: “I can see myself staying in Boston for a long time, I love the city of Boston and I like the organization, I am under contract through next year and hope that they choose to keep me around. I know I can shoot the three like Jim O’Brien wants our team to do but I hope to make an impact passing the ball and running the offense through the other players on the floor. Being from Cleveland, naturally I grew up liking the Cavs, but Boston has always been a favorite of mine when they were on TV in my area.*

*Showtyme*

JR, what's your feeling about the status of a "starter"? Especially with Antoine Walker and Paul Pierce being so central to your offense, do you feel that the guys respect you as a floor general, or do you feel that your role is more of just a guard, one who plays defense and steps up when called upon? 

Also, do you feel that you CAN be a floor general for the Celts or any other team in the NBA, one who really commands the tempo of the game and controls the team's play?

*JR Bremer: “Right now I recognize the fact that the Boston Celtics go as Antoine and Paul go. As I develop as an NBA point guard I will be able to have more of an influence on the game beyond just scoring some threes or driving to the hoop every now and then. So to answer your question, yes I believe I have it in me to be a floor general and everyday game I get a little closer to that.*

*CavemanDoctor*

What one basketball player has inspired you the most throughout your life?

What's your relationship like with Paul, 'toine, and the rest of the Celtics? Do you guys hang out off the court, etc.?

Thanks. btw, I like your style of play.

*JR Bremer: “I watched Isaiah Thomas growing up and I have tried to emulate his style and ability to beat defenders with the crossover. The Celtic players have a great relationships with each other, we live close by each other and chill when we are not playing ball. Having a close team is one of our strengths.*

*celticsrule0873*

How did it feel to get your shot to play because of the injury to Tony delk? Do you think you deserved a shot before then?

*JR Bremer: “Tony is a proven scorer in this League, so I knew he would be the point guard, when he went down with injury I knew I had my opportunity to show people that I could run the point. Of course I though I deserved a shot before that but I also knew that if I tried to force myself into the games I wouldn’t help me or my team so instead I practiced well and let the game come to me and it has worked out well.*

*grizzoistight*

JR do you think you’re a starting point guard in this league... 
or do you think the celtics will bring in some fa over the summer to lead the team

*JR Bremer: “I’m a starter. Either Tony Delk or myself can lead this team at the point position so I don’t think they will bring anybody else in to run the point. If anything they might bring someone in for depth reasons*

*allenive21*

Hi thanks for answering questions. My question is do you think going to college helped prepare you to succeed in life beyond basketball? Thank you for your time.

*JR Bremer: “Absolutely, basketball is the primary goal in my life right now, but it will not be forever, I have many other business ventures that I want to pursue later in life with my friends and family and I feel that St. Bonaventure, and college in general has prepared me for these other pursuits.”*

*aquaitious*

JR I love everything you have done so far for the Celts, and hope for more in the future .

Well here you are in your rookie season and I am asking you this:

1) Do you see yourself in Green for a longer period of time? 
I, and every Celtic fan would love to see you stay.

2) I read that you have worked your butt off entering the draft, but now you play for one of the best franchises, not just in basketball but in the world, what will you be working on in the offseason?

By the way you are being added to many Fantasy League Teams. Can't wait till you and Kedrick start producing big time for the Celtics.

Thanks for the time, and good luck with the rest of the season (and post-season too).

*JR Bremer: “Yes I can see myself in Celtic green for a long time. I hope I get that opportunity. In the off-season it will be more of the same, I want to continue to work on my ball handling skills, shooting and especially my court vision. I will have the opportunity this off season to look at game film and analyze myself and our team. From this I will be able to further asses personal and team strengths and weaknesses.”*

*KABI*

Wow! Thanks for taking the time to reply!

What is your opinion on the Gary Payton for Ray Allen trade? I have heard reporters and fellow posters but what is it like for an actual NBA player? I think it favors the Bucks (even though GP and Sammy play the same position as well as Des and Redd) Are ther some intangibles that you have picked up so far that us fans maybe didn't spot?

Again, thanks. Later

*JR Bremer: “Well with big trades like that it is important for other NBA players and teams to recognize how the trades change the teams’ style of play. Seattle has introduced a big time scoring threat while Milwaukee has introduced a proven floor general and defender to their team along with a rising superstar in Mason. I think that the fans and the press have got most of the analysis right but it is one thing on paper and another when you’re playing them and they have a different look than what your used to.”*

*Bad Bartons*

Thanks for taking time to answer questions.

I am a life long Celtics fan. 

I have felt like the Celtics have been missing a true point guard for a long time. Are you the point guard of the future for the Celtics?

The great players all have specific off season agendas. 
What areas will you be concentrating on this off season?

Finally, I have looked over your statistics for the season so far. I think you are clearly the best rookie point in the NBA. 
Are you the best rookie point in the NBA?

Thank you again.

*JR Bremer: “I believe I have it in me to be the point guard of the future for the Celtics. As I said earlier, working on fundamental skills and shooting will be a big part of my off-season along with looking at game film. I cannot be the one to say if I am the best rookie point guard, there are a lot of things about the point guard position that don’t make the stat sheet, with that in mind I just want to be the right point guard for the Boston Celtics.”*

*lilrepole*

I'm also a lifelong Celtics fan and was wondering if you feel like there is a lot of pressure for you to perform as a quality starter. It seems like you’re a perfect fit for the team and are exactly what they need. I always like to watch rookies and young players develop but you've gone beyond anything I could have imagined you doing. Next time you see Kedrick tell him he's got his #1 fan here . Good luck with your Celtics career and I hope you stay with the team for a long time.

*JR Bremer: “Well as you know the people of Boston have become accustomed to success in basketball so their will always be the pressure of playing under the 16 banners in games and practice. But at the same time it also brings a new, championship, level or intensity in practices that I was not accustomed to at first but enjoy very much.”*


----------



## GloveMasterFlex (Apr 11, 2003)

*JR is the real deal*

As anyone who saw Bremer's shot against Washinton will tell you, he is the real deal. He was a big-time scorer at St. Bonaventure and is showing some of that so far. Wait until he gets some more experience, he could be great. Bremer is the 3rd scorer the Celtics have been hunting for, just give him time.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

i Liek the guy, but his time here may have aLready run out if the C's puLL the trigger on a potentiaL D MiLez trade fLoating around........


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CeLtZ in 04</b>!
> i Liek the guy, but his time here may have aLready run out if the C's puLL the trigger on a potentiaL D MiLez trade fLoating around........


that would be nice but everybody thinks they have trade rumors.


----------

